# Light sensitivity



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Ever since I got DP/DR, I've also had light sensitivity. It enforces the DR look of things as well. Anyone else got this? And also, anyone that recover from DP/DR, did light sensitivity also go away with it?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Mushishi said:


> Ever since I got DP/DR, I've also had light sensitivity. It enforces the DR look of things as well. Anyone else got this? And also, anyone that recover from DP/DR, did light sensitivity also go away with it?


Man, i get that all the time. I cant stand bright light!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> Ever since I got DP/DR, I've also had light sensitivity. It enforces the DR look of things as well. Anyone else got this? And also, anyone that recover from DP/DR, did light sensitivity also go away with it?


yep, yep, and yep, it goes away...


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Theone2 said:


> Man, i get that all the time. I cant stand bright light!


Me too! That's why I have polaroid sunglasses.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Where I work has tons of fluorescent lights. Even normal people say it's bright. I've been trying to ride out the DP for the 2 months that I've had it, but the light sensitivity seems to be getting unbearable. I might have to quit. I think it's prolonging the DP with all the stress from the fluorescent lights.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

EverDream said:


> Me too! That's why I have polaroid sunglasses.


Thats a good idea


----------

